# Do you think SA has made you a better person?



## SobreSpetsnaz (Mar 25, 2005)

Do you think SA has made you a better human being then you otherwise would be? I honestly think the emotional abuse I've endured at the hands of cruel people has given me a sincere passionate concern for disenfranchised, abused, neglected and unwanted people.

Any one else feel something similar?


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, it gives you a better "connection" with other people's emotions i think. I don't think i would be cruel or mean or whatever otherwise, but i like this aspect of having SA, though i think some people might feel the exact opposite, i just don't want to be like people who helped cause my SA. But i think im naturally a very friendly, earthy person.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes, it has definitely made me a better person. :yes 

Suzi


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I think it has made me a more understanding person.


----------



## TOOLfan (Aug 5, 2004)

This is the one reason why i don't want to get rid of SA. I am a very compassionate and understanding person, largely due to SA, and I don't want this to change. Just need to learn to deal with the negative parts of SA.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

TOOLfan said:


> This is the one reason why i don't want to get rid of SA. I am a very compassionate and understanding person, largely due to SA, and I don't want this to change. Just need to learn to deal with the negative parts of SA.


 :agree

I find with SA, I'm more mature and wiser than my peers.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

It has definitely made me a more empathetic person.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, it has also made me to be a more open-minded person.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

Depends what you mean by "better person". On the one hand I think it's led to me being a more sensitive person and able to empathize with others, but on the other it's held me back in so many things - education, career, personal growth and lifeskills, love life, relationships, friendships etc. And while I can empathize with people and almost literally feel their pain, I have almost always lacked the skills to express myself to others - which means others probably see me as a cold fish, maybe even hostile and standoffish.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> maybe even hostile and standoffish.


Awwwwwwwwwww, Mike, I cannot see how anyone could see you that way! :stu I feel sorry for them if they do! :con

Suzi :hug


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

:thanks 
Thank you for the encouragement Suzi.

I should say (since this is the Positive Thinking forum, after all) that I have felt an enormous improvement since having CBT and following the Dr Richards tapes (and participating in a group). By being a bit more proactive, smiling more, being the first to say "Hi!", and making more eye contact, people's attitudes towards me have changed for the better. And if I can do this, anyone can.


----------



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, it's made me smarter. More mature. More 'connected' to people.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Viktor Frankl is a psychiatrist and survivor of nazi concentration camps, who took what he learned from his experience to help others. I don't think he views concentration camps as a positive thing, even though he was able to create something positive based on his experience there. I feel the same way about SAD. His book "Man's Search For Meaning" goes into this in more detail.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> I honestly think the emotional abuse I've endured at the hands of cruel people has given me a sincere passionate concern for disenfranchised, abused, neglected and unwanted people.


Me too. The problem is that it's made me hate "normal" people more.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

SA has broken me pretty bad, or I should say people have, which in turn gave me SA. But it's taught me alot and in some ways I think it's made me a better person.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SobreSpetsnaz,

It has definitely made me a better person. Even through the anxiety and the cruelty of others, I can still be understanding, even forgiving. 

I have come to realize that many people don't understand this disorder and it's a shame. The only thing I can do is present myself in the best way I can: be open and genuine.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Maybe SA and OCD have helped me to understand people better... gay people for example perhaps, not that one should find that too hard to begin with... but hey.

But most of all, it's made me angry and depressed... mostly VERY VERY angry.


----------



## pearlsea (Apr 21, 2005)

i think im a better person because of SA. i am more compasionite, i help the world be a better place by protesting against injustice and oppresion. and im also a vegitarian


----------



## Western Wall (Nov 19, 2003)

Having SA has helped me understand how important self-esteem is for me. I had extremely low self-esteem before going to my lowest point. After that, I began to take seriously that something must be done about how I feel and think about myself. As a result, I feel that lots of other people should have self-esteem, too. I actually want to make people feel good about themselves. Before SA hit me its hardest, I would never have cared about self-esteem for myself, or for the world.

I think that people need to feel good about themselves to fully grow and enjoy life. I wouldn't miss this idea of unconditional love for self and others on a different plane than I used to feel about it for the world.


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

Mork said:


> Viktor Frankl is a psychiatrist and survivor of nazi concentration camps, who took what he learned from his experience to help others. I don't think he views concentration camps as a positive thing, even though he was able to create something positive based on his experience there. I feel the same way about SAD. His book "Man's Search For Meaning" goes into this in more detail.


Read that book a few months ago in one night. Found it very useful. helps to give me direction.


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't blame my SA on others. It is entirely my own quandary. I think it has lead me to deeply examine my own life and self and the world. So it has led to giving me more wisdom, meaning and direction in my life. Something that would not likely have happened had I become lost in social relationships. Also it gave me lots of downtime to develop my own talents. And more recently it has turned me into a kind of self-help nut 

But now it has served its usefullness and it is time for me to outgrow SA and further develop my social relations.


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

Nomad said:


> TOOLfan said:
> 
> 
> > This is the one reason why i don't want to get rid of SA. I am a very compassionate and understanding person, largely due to SA, and I don't want this to change. Just need to learn to deal with the negative parts of SA.
> ...


not that far guys, take the good part of it, being a good person is great, but i don't agree about wanting to keep the sa forever, no way, i want to get rid of it asap, are you happy with your sa?


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

NO. A big ol' fat NO.

I was just as caring and loving before I got this cursed thing and I despise it. I wish it was gone NOW.

It has not changed my outlook on anything. If anything, it has made me dislike people alot more. Because it has made me realize just how ignorant and cold they really are. How they dont give people with an illness-whatever you want to call it- (like SA) a chance. They just judge, and BOOM, there is no changing thier minds. 

I have always been how I am and this has not changed a thing. Nothing will make me love more or less. I have and always will be a totally caring, loving, happy, personable person no matter what I have.


----------



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

well for one i got really good at stuff that involves sitting at home in front of the computer, helps me find work that isnt so dependent on show business personalities.


----------

